# kritter keeper size question



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

can anyone tell me what the different size kritter keepers will hold in gallons?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't really know the other sizes, but I know a medium sized kritter keeper is somewhere between two and three gallons, so around the minimum for a betta tank. I do believe it is 11 dollars at petsmart.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

If you go for a Lees Critter Keeper (they are on Ebay and Amazon) the LARGE is 3 gallons, they are a little over 6 dollars each plus shipping


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

thank you!

on ebay i found the sizing on one of the lee's keepers in X-L and it says 5.90 gal


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, yup, i saw those right after I ordered the Larges and I was to lazy to re-order for the X-Large


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

is $14.97 a good price? i know thats a good size kritter keeper but that seems steep for a little plastic tank


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

^ for the xtra large lees kritter keeper


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

PETCO BRAND - PET KEEPERS
==========================
LARGE 14.5" L X 8.75" W X 9.75" H ------------------------- 4.8059 U.S. gallons
MEDIUM 11.75" L X 7.75" W X 8" H ---------------------------- 2.7595 U.S. gallons


LEE'S KRITTER KEEPERS
==========================
RECTANGLE XL 15.9 x 9.4 x 12.5 inches ---------------------------- 7.4406 U.S. gallons
RECTANGLE L 14.5 x 8.8 x 9.6 inches ------------------------------ 4.7505 U.S. gallons
RECTANGLE M 11.9 x 7.8 x 8.1 inches ------------------------------ 2.8529 U.S. gallons
ROUND L 10.2 x 11.2 inches ----------------------------------------- 3.6081 U.S. gallons



I did all the math earlier today. :3


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

Krys said:


> PETCO BRAND - PET KEEPERS
> ==========================
> LARGE 14.5" L X 8.75" W X 9.75" H ------------------------- 4.8059 U.S. gallons
> MEDIUM 11.75" L X 7.75" W X 8" H ---------------------------- 2.7595 U.S. gallons
> ...


omg THANK you! :notworthy:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

The price seems alright , seeing as in petsmart a medium sized tank is 11, and maybe half the size of the X-L. However, be sure to factor in shipping prices and what you are looking for. Most five gallon glass tanks are much more expensive than what you are paying, but then again they aren't plastic.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So medium... About 3 gals?


----------

